# ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds***



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

Do you need a Turbo Manifold for your 8V setup? You don't have a sledge hammer around to smash your firewall. Well we have your solution, the new Kinetic Motorsport 8V turbo manifold, its T3 flanged, requires no beating of firewalls, and it also has a port for external wastegate (38mm). And its on special for a limitted time:
*295USD Shipped*
















These manifolds are in stock and ready to ship, they are the manifolds we will be using with our 8V stage 1, 2 and 3 turbo kits.
If you'd like to pick one here is the ordering info:
*paypal: [email protected]
phone: 1 800 714 9962
**We accept VISA & Mastercard*



_Modified by Rippinralf at 12:25 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## JuB (Aug 19, 2006)

What would it cost to ship it to Norway, Arendal?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuB* »_What would it cost to ship it to Norway, Arendal?

Probably around 125USD or so, we are in Canada, not the USA.
Cheers
Clay


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

I was wondering when you guys were going to get 8V manifolds.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_I was wondering when you guys were going to get 8V manifolds.









2 more manifolds went out today


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

What's the story on these ones, Claydog? In-house design with farmed casting? They're definitely not the ATP ones, I like these better. If I get a job around here, a snail will be in the Brick's future, and I'd rather buy locally.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_What's the story on these ones, Claydog? In-house design with farmed casting? They're definitely not the ATP ones, I like these better. If I get a job around here, a snail will be in the Brick's future, and I'd rather buy locally.










We design and manufacture the manifolds, same with the VR6 ones. holla at a balla if you need one


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

another gone just now


----------



## volkswagentuned (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awsome manifold


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (volkswagentuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagentuned* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awsome manifold


Thanx


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Do they fit under the counter flow intake manifold?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwpride58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpride58* »_Do they fit under the counter flow intake manifold?

We have not tried them, i wouldnt run them on that setup because the manifold angles up


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

what all do you need to make a turbo for a jetta 8v 91


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_what all do you need to make a turbo for a jetta 8v 91

You need a crossflow head on that, and more, that motor isn't optimal for turbocharging


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

will it fit a gt28r direct bolt on for my 97 golf 2.slow?


_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 10:36 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (UntouchableGTI)*

....


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_will it fit a gt28r direct bolt on for my 97 golf 2.slow?


No, it has a T3 flange, the GT28R has a T25 flange, so it wont bolt up


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

One Question: I had the opportunity to work with an ATP manifold 1.8T motor, and the nuts that secured the turbo to the manifold were virtually impossible to access with standard tools. I had to bend a weld a special wrench to snug down the nuts, and even then I wasn't able to get them as tight as I wanted. Do you have picture of your manifold with a turbo attached? Regardless of whether or not the bolt holes line up, it doesn't do much good if you can't properly torque the fastners.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_One Question: I had the opportunity to work with an ATP manifold 1.8T motor, and the nuts that secured the turbo to the manifold were virtually impossible to access with standard tools. I had to bend a weld a special wrench to snug down the nuts, and even then I wasn't able to get them as tight as I wanted. Do you have picture of your manifold with a turbo attached? Regardless of whether or not the bolt holes line up, it doesn't do much good if you can't properly torque the fastners.

I will tell you that our manifold is not the same as the ATP unit, its much easier to work on, and it doesnt even hit the firewall. I have no pics other than the ones in our 8V turbo kit thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
We have not tried them, i wouldnt run them on that setup because the manifold angles up









One should be able to turn the manifold upside down and mount it with minimal mods. I understand that's all that is done when one uses a turbo diesel manifold....no?
Of course then, you will probably be bumping the firewall, but with a better manifold







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (speedtek40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedtek40* »_
One should be able to turn the manifold upside down and mount it with minimal mods. I understand that's all that is done when one uses a turbo diesel manifold....no?
Of course then, you will probably be bumping the firewall, but with a better manifold







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Never tried that, then the turbo may hit the subframe


----------



## dub-certified (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Do you guys make a turbo manifold that will fit a stock ko3 turbo?? I got 2 lying around and I wanna use them on my 89 1.8 8v. Help!


_Modified by dub-certified at 8:32 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (dub-certified)*

ralf, sell me the manifold/wg/turbo/dp setup?







i dont need a whole kit... /w a gt3076?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ralf, sell me the manifold/wg/turbo/dp setup?







i dont need a whole kit... /w a gt3076?

Pick up your phone Ricky and call me, we do have a free number:
1800 714 9962 extension 342


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

PM sent.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_PM sent.

PM replied


----------



## VWFanatic_1984 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

i got a 84 jetta GLI with the 1.8 and was looking to convert it to a turbo 16 valve....just the head and intake manifold and was looking at ur turbo kit http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
and was wondering if it could work....ur thoughts?


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (VWFanatic_1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFanatic_1984* »_i got a 84 jetta GLI with the 1.8 and was looking to convert it to a turbo 16 valve....just the head and intake manifold and was looking at ur turbo kit http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
and was wondering if it could work....ur thoughts?

The intake manifold is different between MKII and MKI for 16Vs, so our intake tract would only work with some modification


----------



## VWFanatic_1984 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Devin @ Kinetic)*

ohk thanks a bunch!


----------



## ANCIENT (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Devin @ Kinetic)*

any solution for a MK1 1.6L Scirocco?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry, nothing for those cars... =(


----------



## ANCIENT (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Devin @ Kinetic)*

How about a MK1 Jetta Coupe with Scirocco 16V 1.8L swap? What kind of set up I can run to have the max power and reliable daily driver?


----------



## jetta-gl (Apr 16, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## 85_fury (Mar 22, 2007)

are these still on sale?? 
how much to ship to victoria bc?


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (85_fury)*

what's your postal code?


----------



## vectracide (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

Rippin,
I live just south of you guys in Bellingham, Wa, and I plan to use your products for my 96 2.0 turbo project. I will be using a IHI turbo that has a different flange. Now I can fab a conversion plate to solve the problem, but I have 2 questions about this. 
Will the plate effect the performance of the turbo, due to disrupted flow. (even with a taper in the plate)
Will the turbo clear the firewall and manifold with the added thickness of the plate. (up to 3/4 inches thick)
Brad


----------



## vectracide (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Devin @ Kinetic)*

Bump.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

Adapter plates are not optimal, but it should be ok for your setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

rippinralf, can i keep my car n/a and still run the manifold?


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (SR-71)*

well it has an external wastegate....


----------



## Tha Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

Hi there Rippingralf, i just have a question i just bought a Mk3 1997 Golf 1.8l 8v just wanted to know that your manifold can fit on my engine cause i don't wanna swap i just want to stay with my 1.8 but i want to go turbo can you please help me with some info?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Tha Dragon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tha Dragon* »_Hi there Rippingralf, i just have a question i just bought a Mk3 1997 Golf 1.8l 8v just wanted to know that your manifold can fit on my engine cause i don't wanna swap i just want to stay with my 1.8 but i want to go turbo can you please help me with some info?
Thanks in advance.

It only fits the 2l with the crossflow heads


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

can i have one for free?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (SR-71)*

Hey Clee, can I have Nikita for free?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

hmmmm, sorry guys, nik is mine


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_Hey Clee, can I have Nikita for free?









Clee? Clee doesnt own me. I'm RippinRalf's slave...








But you can have me.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (SR-71)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

all you counter flow guys:
it should fit on your engine if you turn it upside down it may requite grinding to make it fit with the intake manifold


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

how much boost can a 2.0 board .20 over handle and last for a while and make half way decent power


----------



## VentoTrek97 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Hi, do you still have these for sale? If you do, can I put an upside down T3 Series 60 on this manifold and work it like a TDI Turbo without having to get all the piping mods?


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (VentoTrek97)*

No, It will not fit in between the runners on the intake manifiold.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

awesome... so I jump on this buy when the thread first shows up, and impulse buy the manifold thinking 
"great an 8v turbo mani, good price good looing product."
to find out that it isnt going to fit on my 1.8 without grinding **** off....
awesome sure would have liked to know that this is for the xflow head.


----------



## Floorbangr (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (stntman)*

Hi, Actually waiting on an 8v manifold from eurocustoms... on backorder for 2 months
$110 from them, $295 shipped from you guys...
What can you tell me about your manifold compared to others? You say it doesnt hit the firewall? Ive heard issues on corrados when doing a turbo conversion that theres limited space back there...
How will it fit on my 1990 Corrado G60/1.8?
I also dont plan on using an external wastegate, The turbo i have going into my car is the Gt2560R. Do you have any manifolds w/o the external wastegate option?
If you can convice me...I might cancel my order with eurocustoms 
Thanks


----------

